# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Mua bán đảm bảo >  Bình chọn nick diễn đàn làm trung gian mua bán.

## h-d

forum mình mới có mục này, em cũng đang quá bức xúc về mấy việc mua bán online trên 4r của mình

Em thì tham gia mua bán trên nhiều diễn đàn và trung gian mua bán nhiều Nên em lập topic này nhằm múc đích tìm ta 1 người có uy tín và nhiệt tình giup đỡ anh em.

-Lợi ích chính là người mua đồ yên tâm về chất lượng, cũng như tránh việc bán lừa đảo.
-Người bán đồ phải nói đúng về SP mình bán cũng như phải có trách nhiệm tới cùng cho tới khi người mua hàng nhận đựợc.

-Mất thời gian của người trung gian, vì vậy cần có  bác nào đó nhiệt tình ạ.

Về việc mua bán, người bán rao trong mục bán, khi người mua yêu cầu qua trung gian. thì người mua và người bán sẽ phải liên hệ với người trung gian để xác thực việc mua bán. Người mua chuyển tiền qua người trung gian, Người trung gian nhận được tiền thì báo người bán chuyển hàng. Khi người nhận hàng ok không có khiếu nại về SP thì báo lại cho người trung gian, để chuyển tiền trả người bán. Hoặc nếu hàng lỗi thì người mua chuyển trả người bán và khi người bán nhận lại hàng, xác nhận với người trung gian để trả lại tiền cho người mua.

VIỆC MUA BÁN QUA TRUNG GIAN ĐỀU CÓ LỢI CHO CẢ ĐÔI BÊN MUA BÁN, 

về việc phí cho 1 lần trung gian em tạm tính như sau: (cái này các cụ thêm ý kiến)
người trung gian phải giao dịch ngân hàng ít nhất 1 lần , ok thì send tiền cho người bán, Nếu lỗi lại phải send tiền cho người mua. tạm tính 50k cho 1 lần giao dịch. và phí trung gian tầm 100k do 2 bên mua bán thỏa thuận. 
Vậy tổng cộng cho 1 lần giao dịch là 150k/ 1 lần 

MỜI CÁC CỤ GÓP Ý ĐỂ TẤT CẢ VIỆC MUA BÁN CỦA CHÚNG TA THUẬN TIỆN VÀ AN TOÀN HƠN. chú các "thương gia" mua may bán đắt.

cá nhân em đề cử cụ Nam CNC, Cụ CKD..... các cụ trong diễn đàn tiếp lục lựa chọn và 2 cụ xem ý em thế nào ạ. Cảm ơn và xin lỗi lôi 2 cụ vào  :Big Grin:

----------

Ống nối máy cnc co giãn, louiskai, tcm

----------


## CKD

Chào các bác.
Việc đầu tiên là cám ơn sự tin tưởng của các bác.
Bản thân có tiến hành giao dịch kiểu này cho một số anh em. Cơ bản thì mình thấy chỉ đảm bảo được tới mức này.
- Đảm bảo người bán nhận được tiền.
- Đảm bảo người mua nhận được sản phẩm cần.
- Đảm bảo số lượng như bảng kê giao dịch.
Mấy vấn đề sau thấy chưa đủ khã năng thực hiện.
- Chất lượng món hàng.
- Vận chuyền hàng hoá.
- Mất nhiều thời gian do vận chuyển 2 lần.

Về phí thì đa phần tính kiểu cafe thôi vì chỉ thực hiện cho vài anh em quen. Mở rộng thì thấy như bác H-D đề xuất khá hợp lý.

----------

Ống nối máy cnc co giãn, h-d, josphamduy, louiskai, tcm

----------


## ahdvip

Đưa đây em làm cho, đề xuất mấy ông đó ổng ko làm đâu,  :Big Grin: 
Theo ý em thì chỉ tuỳ người mua và người bán đề xuất thôi, nếu bên mua đề xuất 1 người bên bán ok thì đc, còn diễn đàn nói về uy tín thì không thiếu anh em, quan trọng có nhờ đc hay ko thôi, em thì sẵn sáng, kakaka. Có gì tìm tới nhà em mà đòi haha. Nói chung vùng nào thì nên tìm người quen ở vùng đó đề giao dịch.
* 2 khía cạnh cần rõ ràng :
1- Chỉ đảm bảo nhận và chuyển.
2- Nhận, kiểm hàng và chuyển.

----------

Ống nối máy cnc co giãn, h-d, ppgas

----------


## biết tuốt

đảm bảo theo chỉ dẫn địa lý và bia lý hehe em đảm bảo được mấy bác hay rủ em đi uống bia  , mấy bác ấy giở chứng em dẫn người mua đến tận nhà lun hehe :Wink:

----------


## ppgas

Cũng nên sử dụng mục 'mua bán đảm bảo' trong diễn đàn mình có sẵn.
Tốn phí là lẽ dĩ nhiên, không đáng bao nhiêu nhưng nó giúp cho người bán có trách nhiệm hơn với lời rao bán, với chất lượng hàng hóa, giảm bớt ý định gian lận và đặt biệt là giúp người mua yêng tâm hơn khi giao tiền và gửi luôn niềm tin. 
Trung gian có thể là thành viên/ nhóm thành viên được diễn đàn bình chọn hoặc do bên bán & bên mua đồng ý chỉ định. 
Ngoài bắc đề cử Solero, Tuấn hói, Long mập..., 
Miền trung thì rất nhiều ông uy tín Thuhanoi, tuanlm, anhxco, writewin..., 
Miền nam thì gamo, nhatson, namcnc, anhcos..., để dành CKD cho miền "gạo trắng nước trong". 
Em không đề cử mấy thành viên bán hàng nhiều (ngoại trừ namcnc vì ông này có đóng góp rất rõ ràng cho diễn đàn) như i'mnotromeo, hung1607, ppgas  :Smile:  ... bởi mấy ông này lo giữ uy tín cho mình trước đã  :Smile: ...
Nói dài quá rồi  :Smile: ))

----------

Ống nối máy cnc co giãn, newbi

----------


## ducduy9104

Em có ý kiến thế này ạ, cách bác chủ cũng khá hay nhưng theo em thì vừa có lợi vừa có hại cho người mua, người bán. Ví dụ như là người bán thì ai cũng muốn nhanh lẹ trong việc chuyển khoản nên chắc chắn bác nào đã từng mua nhiều sẽ chuyển khoản ngay ko cần trung gian còn người khác mới mua lần đầu nhờ trung gian sẽ không mua được. Nếu là em thì em bán cũng sẽ đưa ra điều khoản là ưu tiên không qua trung gian, khi qua trung gian rồi thì mất thời gian của người mua và người bán, tốn thêm một khoản phí chuyển khoản và phí bồi dưỡng cho người trung gian nữa. Cách bác chủ em thấy cũng khá giống bọn ebay (paypal là thằng cha con nhà nó luôn) nhưng khả năng anh em trong diễn đàn thì khó mà tổ chức như bọn nó được nếu không có một khoản kinh phí duy trì kha khá cho chuyện đó.
Em thì đề xuất là nên có rating cho người bán và cả người mua vì nó đơn giản và cũng tiện lợi cho đôi bên.

----------

Ống nối máy cnc co giãn

----------


## nhatson

sao ko làm giống taobao nhỉ, hai bên cứ giao dịch, bên bán chuyển hàng trực tiếp bên mua, bên nhận có 15 ngày feedback, ko feedback hoặc báo hàng okies, bên trung gian giao tiền luôn cho bên bán

----------

Ống nối máy cnc co giãn, mr.fun

----------


## Tuan Kieu

ai mua bán xong cứ lên diễn dàn confirm or stamp là đủ , tăng uy tín người bán và người mua .

----------


## Tuanlm

Theo tui thì đơn giản hơn, người bán hàng cần up cái bản chụp CMND thực của mình lên là ok. Đơn giản, gọn nhẹ.

----------

Ống nối máy cnc co giãn, ktshung

----------


## solero

Vụ rating em có đề xuất với admin lâu rồi, tuy nhiên do nhân sự có hạn, admin cũng bận trăm công ngàn việc, việc tạo ra diễn đàn này hoàn toàn là miễn phí để anh em có sân chơi tự do thoải mái dùng nên nhân sự cũng khó để được đầu tư nhiều.

1. Chọn 1 người có uy tín để làm trung gian là việc nên làm nhưng theo em có một số vấn đề cần cân nhắc.
- Người này CHẤP NHẬN làm tài khoản trung gian và không vụ lợi.
- Người này có uy tín trên diễn đàn
- Người này có nhiều thời gian để có thể xác nhận và chuyển tiền nhanh chóng.
- Người này có nhiều tài khoản ngân hàng để thuận tiện cho Banking.

2. Phương thức hoạt động
- Người mua chuyển tiền cho trung gian
- Trung gian xác nhận với người mua và người bán
- Người bán chuyển hàng
- Người mua xác nhận với trung gian đã nhận hàng và đúng như yêu cầu
- Trung gian chuyển tiền cho người bán và đợi xác nhận
- Người bán xác nhận nhận tiền và giao dịch kết thúc.

3. Việc tính toán trả phí cho người trung gian không thể fix cứng. Theo tôi công thức nên tính như sau:
- Chi phí = Phí chuyển khoản của ngân hàng + phí điện thoại + Mức phí theo giá trị món hàng.
 (Như ngân hàng em mất 6,6K chuyển khoản ngoài ngân hàng + phí SMS banking + phí SMS cho người mua, người bán = ~10K)
- Mức phí theo giá trị nên chia thành các mức khác nhau vì giá trị món hàng khác nhau. Mức này do tôi đề xuất và đề nghị các bác chỉnh sửa.
+ Mức 1: dưới 1tr: chi phí 20K
+ Mức 2: từ 1tr-3tr: chi phí 50K
+ Mức 3: từ 3tr-10tr: chi phí 70K
+ Mức 4: trên 10tr: Chi phí 100K

Ví dụ với món hàng trên 3tr thì phí là 10K+70K = 80K


P/s all: Một dịch vụ mới triển khai phải đạt nhiều tiêu chí trong đó có một vài tiêu chí tôi đề cao như 
- Người sử dụng được lợi gì: Chỉ có duy nhất là: An toàn: An toàn cho khách hàng, bảo vệ khách hàng là bảo vệ thị trường.
- Người dử dụng bị mất gì? Mất khá nhiều:
  +Thời gian: Tiền sẽ bị tới trễ, thường là cho tới khi người nhận nhận được hàng.
  + Giá cả: bị mất 1 khoản phí, khoản này theo tôi nên chia đôi cho cả người mua và người bán.
  + Sự thuận tiện: Qua trung gian sẽ bị phức tạp hợp một chút.

-Tổng hợp lại: Đối với giao dịch lớn, kể cả giao dịch đã nhiều nhưng không nắm được đằng chuôi (tư cách pháp nhân, thông tin,...) thì nên giao dịch qua p, huơng pháp này. Tuy có rắc rối hơn chút nhưng đảm bảo được an toàn, tâm lý người mua và người bán cùng thoái mái

----------

newbi

----------


## CKD

Kaka
Quan trọng ai làm trung gian?

Là người bán hàng.. ai cũng viện lý do cần thu hồi vốn nhanh, bán ngay, tiền tươi v.v... chính vì tạo không khí nóng sốt nên mới có nghi vấn TBK như hiện nay.
Về người mua thì cứ lo sợ không mua được, nên cứ nhắm mắt gởi tiền. Không quan tâm đến thông tin người bán thế nào. Càng không chút nghi ngờ khi tk không đúng với tên người bán.
Về phía diễn đàn thì đề xuất minh bạch thông tin. Nhưng anh em ai cũng nghĩ thế giới ảo, phải có gì đó ảo ảo. Nên người bán chẵng cần phải để thông tin thật. Có cái sim trả trước, lừa xong ném phát là hết chuyện.
Còn rating.. ai chắc điểm đánh giá cao là không lừa đảo? Có thể lập nick ảo để tự rate. Khi giao dịch đủ lớn bấm nút biến thì âu những thông tin còn lại là toàn ảo. Lúc đó xử lý thế nào?

Giải pháp tìm người trung gian là đảm bảo cả người bán & người mua đều hội đủ niềm tin. Và người trung gian là cả 2 bên đều biết rỏ. Và đây là giải pháp tự nguyện, tức là thoả thuận 3 bên.

----------


## Gamo

Vote cho lão CKD làm trung gian

----------


## nhatson

> Vụ rating em có đề xuất với admin lâu rồi, tuy nhiên do nhân sự có hạn, admin cũng bận trăm công ngàn việc, việc tạo ra diễn đàn này hoàn toàn là miễn phí để anh em có sân chơi tự do thoải mái dùng nên nhân sự cũng khó để được đầu tư nhiều.
> 
> 1. Chọn 1 người có uy tín để làm trung gian là việc nên làm nhưng theo em có một số vấn đề cần cân nhắc.
> - Người này CHẤP NHẬN làm tài khoản trung gian và không vụ lợi.
> - Người này có uy tín trên diễn đàn
> - Người này có nhiều thời gian để có thể xác nhận và chuyển tiền nhanh chóng.
> - Người này có nhiều tài khoản ngân hàng để thuận tiện cho Banking.
> 
> 2. Phương thức hoạt động
> ...


hình như chuyển tiền onlien cũng bị khống chế số tiền 1 ngày
nhiều tài khoản sẽ chểt khau quản lý và login
rồi việc cân bằng các tài khoản khi chuyển đi , người mua chuyển 1 tk, người bán 1tk ??

em nghĩ cần theo quy chuẩn, trung gian dùng 1 tk duy nhất

b/r

----------


## Gamo

Thật ra ai làm trung gian cũng tội người ấy, khi không tốn thời gian giữ tiền, chuyển tiền, lo giải quyết hậu quả....

Để cho công bằng thì nếu muốn dùng dịch vụ COD của diễn đàn thì phải trả cho người trung gian khoảng 1%-2% phí trung gian.

----------


## cty686

-@ [solero B] Người dử dụng bị mất gì? Mất khá nhiều:[/B]

Hình như câu này bác viết sai.
Theo em nên thế này.
1- Như bác solero đã viết, người trung gian phải có nhiều TK  banking ở nhiều ngân hàng khác nhau. Người mua chuyển tiền 5p sau trung gian nhận được.
2- Người mua chuyển tiền cho trung gian, trung gian báo người bán có tiền, người bán gửi hàng rồi đưa ảnh biên lai gửi hàng lên diễn đàn, hàng đúng số lượng và chủng loại lúc này trung gian chuyển tiền cho người mua bất kể lúc nào trong giờ hành chính.
3 - Nói thật nhiều khi người mua nhìn ảnh không tưởng tượng được hết, và người bán tả cũng không hết được đồ bán mà chờ đến khi người mua nhận hàng sau đó xác nhận lại cho trung gian rồi người bán mới nhận được tiền. Theo em hơi nhiêu khê đấy.Lúc đấy kiện cáo hơi nhiều.

----------


## CKD

Về tài khoản thấy giờ rất thuận tiện mà. Hầu hết ngân hàng đều có liên kết. Khác chăng là phí giao dịch cao hơn nếu ngoài hệ thống. Thời gian cũng mất lâu hơn. Ngoài hệ thống có thể mất 10 phút đến 3 ngày nếu dính ngày nghỉ. Thông thường thì sáng chuyển chiều nhận. Thời gian kết sổ liên ngân hàng hình như là 10h & 14h trong ngày.
Còn về hạn mức thì do mình đăng ký thôi. Như tk của mình đủ sức chuyển 100tr/ngày. Có thể nâng max 500tr mà do không có tiền để chuyển nên giới hạn 100tr cho an toàn.

Những giao dịnh mà mình đã thực hiện trung gian thường làm như sau:
- xác nhận giao dịch trung gian 3 bên.
- nhận tiền từ người mua - xác nhận đã nhận tiền (hoàn thành trong 1 buổi)
- nhận hàng, kiểm tra số lượng, tái chuyển hàn (1 buổi)
- xác nhận chuyển tiếp với người bán & mua, xong chuyển tiền cho người bán.
- chờ xác nhận nhận hàng từ người mua.

Vậy nên nếu giao dịch thông suốt và chuyển phát nhanh thì người bán nhận được tiền sau 2-3 ngày.
Chỉ đảm bảo số lượng hàng, không đảm bảo chất lượng hàng.

----------


## nhatson

> -@ [solero B] Người dử dụng bị mất gì? Mất khá nhiều:[/B]
> 
> Hình như câu này bác viết sai.
> Theo em nên thế này.
> 1- Như bác solero đã viết, người trung gian phải có nhiều TK  banking ở nhiều ngân hàng khác nhau. Người mua chuyển tiền 5p sau trung gian nhận được.
> 2- Người mua chuyển tiền cho trung gian, trung gian báo người bán có tiền, người bán gửi hàng rồi đưa ảnh biên lai gửi hàng lên diễn đàn, hàng đúng số lượng và chủng loại lúc này trung gian chuyển tiền cho người mua bất kể lúc nào trong giờ hành chính.
> 3 - Nói thật nhiều khi người mua nhìn ảnh không tưởng tượng được hết, và người bán tả cũng không hết được đồ bán mà chờ đến khi người mua nhận hàng sau đó xác nhận lại cho trung gian rồi người bán mới nhận được tiền. Theo em hơi nhiêu khê đấy.Lúc đấy kiện cáo hơi nhiều.


mục số 3, bán hàng là 1 nghệ thhuật , mức độ đào thải ngành này cũng cao  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

> Về tài khoản thấy giờ rất thuận tiện mà. Hầu hết ngân hàng đều có liên kết. Khác chăng là phí giao dịch cao hơn nếu ngoài hệ thống. Thời gian cũng mất lâu hơn. Ngoài hệ thống có thể mất 10 phút đến 3 ngày nếu dính ngày nghỉ. Thông thường thì sáng chuyển chiều nhận. Thời gian kết sổ liên ngân hàng hình như là 10h & 14h trong ngày.
> 
> Những giao dịnh mà mình đã thực hiện trung gian thường làm như sau:
> - xác nhận giao dịch trung gian 3 bên.
> - nhận tiền từ người mua - xác nhận đã nhận tiền (hoàn thành trong 1 buổi)
> - nhận hàng, kiểm tra số lượng, tái chuyển hàn (1 buổi)
> - xác nhận chuyển tiếp với người bán & mua, xong chuyển tiền cho người bán.
> - chờ xác nhận nhận hàng từ người mua.
> 
> ...


em nghỉ xác nhận có tiền thôi, bên bán chuyển trực tiếp, người mua nhận được hàng feedback để trả tiền  , ko feedback người bán chỉ cần đã chuyển hàng và cty chuyển phát đã chuyển hàng sau 15 ngày , ko có thắc mắc gì thì trà tiền

----------

CKD

----------


## CKD

> em nghỉ xác nhận có tiền thôi, bên bán chuyển trực tiếp, người mua nhận được hàng feedback để trả tiền  , ko feedback người bán chỉ cần đã chuyển hàng và cty chuyển phát đã chuyển hàng sau 15 ngày , ko có thắc mắc gì thì trà tiền


Cách này cũng đã làm với bác thuhanoi  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

chuyện ngân hàng, em nghĩ người trug gian chỉ dùng duy nhất 1 account
taobao là 1 vidụ, cả 2 bên phải dùng alipay, buộc phải chưyền tiền vào alipay, chuyển tiển trục tiếp từ acc của mình sang account alipay người bán thì mất phí 

b.r

----------


## CKD

1 Acc thì khó cho nhiều người.
Acc bank giờ cũng thoải mái, như đã nói hầu như chuyển qua lại được hầu hết ngân hàng. Chỉ là khác bank thì chậm và tốn phí hơn thôi.

----------


## Nam CNC

Bàn tới bàn lui ---- bàn lung tung. Người mua được quyền yêu cầu người bán chụp hình kỹ càng , hỏi cụ thể....... và cuối cùng em thấy chọn mặt gửi vàng là xong , cái gì cũng có cái giá của nó hết , chẳng có cớ gì 1 món hàng ngon có giá rẻ chỉ trừ khi người bán siêu gà hay người bán có ý đồ gì khác , các bác chấp nhận hàng ngon giá cao đi ( ít nhất ngon hơn hàng mới china  , rẻ hơn hàng mới chính hãng  ).


Ngày trước có giúp bạn bè mua hàng , anh em bán hàng tại Sài Gòn đều đem qua em kiểm tra đánh giá trước khi giao cho khách , em gật đầu , khách chuyển tiền và hàng được chuyển luôn.... và cuối cùng chi phí là 1 lời cảm ơn và 1 lới hứa nhậu bia ôm .... hoohoho .

Nói chung chỉ bạn bè thân thì em giúp chứ em việc làm lung tung hết ngay thì lấy đâu ra thời gian làm trung gian.  Mà từ trước tới giờ khâu trung gian là CNCprovn sao các bác không chịu tham khảo và áp dụng???? chắc có lẻ hàng ngon giá rẻ nên ham quá và thành hố.

----------

Đăng Tuấn, thuhanoi, tradacnc

----------


## Nam CNC

À nhìn tới nhìn lui... anh em bán hàng nhiều nhưng sự cố em đếm chưa đủ 5 ngón tay. Ít thôi nhưng khi gặp thì ghét lắm , chắc phải bàn cho ra phương án cuối cùng , ai muốn giao dịch thông thường giữa mua và bán thì cứ chơi , còn an toàn thì có chú trung gian ra giải quyết , chứ tất cả giao dịch 1 kiểu thì diễn đàn mình chưa đủ điều kiện như taobao ( jack Ma là đại ca mà )

----------


## CKD

Thì tuỳ ý mà... chứ ép buộc sao được.

----------


## ABCNC

> Em thì đề xuất là nên có rating cho người bán và cả người mua vì nó đơn giản và cũng tiện lợi cho đôi bên.


Mình thấy cách này hay, đơn giản, tránh được tình trạng lập nick mới để bán hàng khi nick cũ có vấn đề. Rating hình thành do người mua vote. Rating không chỉ có số điểm được vote mà còn đã có ban nhiêu người vote để thể hiện uy tín và thâm niên bán hàng của người bán. Mọi người có thể thấy ai đã vote bao nhiêu điểm, người vote là nick mới hay lão làng trên này...Mấy thông số đó sẽ giúp người mua cân nhắc khi mua. người bán có trách nhiệm hơn. Nhưng tạm thời cần rating của người bán là ổn rồi

Còn nếu dùng hình thức thông qua trung gian của diễn đàn thì sẵn quy định tỷ lệ % trích lại cho diễn đàn để duy trì luôn. :Cool:

----------


## thuhanoi

Vừa rồi có vụ lình xình mua bán - Nên:
Dùng dịch vụ THANH TOÁN TRUNG GIAN cho mấy đồng chí bán hàng chưa có uy tín / nick mới cho an toàn. Mất lòng trước được lòng sau và lâu dài  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

trước giờ có dịch vụ đó mà anh , do anh em thấy hàng ngon-bổ-rẻ đúng tiêu chí quá nên tranh nhau mua và....có tranh chấp liền.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## biết tuốt

các hãng chuyển phát có dịch vụ COD ạ nhưng khổ nỗi COD đến mà khách không lấy hàng vì lý do nào đó thì người bán vừa mất công vừa mất 2 lần tiền vận chuyển ,

----------


## Diyodira

> Đúng rồi bạn, đừng ship COD


có hàng gì show nhanh đi ông cố

----------


## BLCNC

> các hãng chuyển phát có dịch vụ COD ạ nhưng khổ nỗi COD đến mà khách không lấy hàng vì lý do nào đó thì người bán vừa mất công vừa mất 2 lần tiền vận chuyển ,


Đơn giản người mua đặt cọc 1 lần phí ship COD vậy là ok. Đã cần mua mà hàng chuẩn thì chẳng có lí do gì không nhận hàng; nếu không có gian lận thì tất sẽ suôn sẻ!

----------


## Ống nối máy cnc co giãn

> ai mua bán xong cứ lên diễn dàn confirm or stamp là đủ , tăng uy tín người bán và người mua .


Liệu bản mặt lúc cmt năm 18t có nhận ra không anh hihi

----------


## Mới CNC

Ông này đang kéo le đây mà.

----------


## lucasyeah12345

Nếu muốn đăng bán thì nên đăng thông tin cá nhân lên rõ ràng như CMND chẳng hạn,địa chỉ nhà , số điện thoại rõ ràng về bản thân thì chắc chắn là không thể lừa đảo hay gian lận gì ở đây được cả , vì một phát là nổi tiếng luôn . Còn việc giao dịch trung gian thì em không có ý kiến gì cả

----------

